# CPC-A w/7 years of Medical Billing Experience



## smpullen (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,

I am attaching my resume to the thread. I am a Medical Biller with 7 years billing experience with the Department of Veterans Affairs. I have recently taken, and passed,  the CPC-A exam. While I have no direct coding experience, in my position as the Lead Medical Biller, I frequently assess the coders work, as I forward their workload to them, and then to the billing staff once the coding is complete. I look forward to speaking with someone soon, so I can gain the experience needed to become an expert coder. Resume will not attach, I am including a copy here.

Sherry M Pullen
1219 S PERSHING ST
WICHITA, KS 67218
Mobile: 316-990-3070
Evening Phone: 316-295-4810
Day Phone: 316-685-2221 EXT 57011
Email: sherry_pullen_7@hotmail.com



Country of citizenship:	United States of America
Veterans' Preference:	10-point preference based on spouse, widow, widower, or mother preference
Highest Grade:	GS-0303-7, 11/2006-Present
Contact Current Employer:	Yes


AVAILABILITY	Job Type:	Permanent

	Work Schedule:	Full Time


Desired Work Environment 	Post-graduate
	Telework
	Alternative Work Schedule


DESIRED LOCATIONS	US-KS


WORK EXPERIENCE	Department of Veterans Affairs	5/2006 - Present
	Wichita, KS US	
		Grade Level: GS7
		Salary: 42671 USD Per Year
		Hours per week: 40

	Lead Program Support Assistant , 0303
	Coordinates and Distributes all billing related activities, while assuring the completion of work assignments. Provides guidance to the billing staff and trains new billing employees. Monitors billing reports to ensure compliance to VA regulations, and makes recommendations to the Financial Services Manager of possible discrepancies and improvements to be made. Provides back up to the billing staff as the workload dictates. Ensures that all necessary consents for release of information and Power of Attorney assignments are obtained from veterans prior to billing for services. (Contact Supervisor: Yes, Supervisor's Name: Deborah Barker, Supervisor's Phone: 316-685-2221 ext 57005) 

	Department of Veterans Affairs	11/2004 - 5/2006
	Wichita, KS US	
		Grade Level: GS6
		Salary: 31262 USD Per Year
		Hours per week: 40

	Prgram Support Assistant , 0303
	Ensured that proper billing procedures and practices were followed in billing for insurance reimbursement for VA health care visits. Billed for outpatient,inpatient,Work Comp, Tort, No Fault cases, and pharmacy billing. I also was the sole biller for Other Revenue entities, such as ChampVA, Tricare, Fugitive Felons, Sharing Agreements, and Prison Services (Contact Supervisor: Yes, Supervisor's Name: Deborah Barker, Supervisor's Phone: 316-685-2221 ext 57005) 

	Department of Veterans Affairs	9/2003 - 11/2004
	Wichita US	
		Grade Level: GS5
		Salary: 28792 USD Per Year
		Hours per week: 40

	Health Benefits Advisor , 0303
	Ensured that veterans were counseled on benefits entitled to them, and to ensure that they were enrolled correctly into the VA Health Care system.



EDUCATION	Everglades University 
	Boca Raton, FL US 
	Bachelor's Degree - 6/2007 
	69 Semester Hours 
	Major: Alternative Medicine 
	GPA: 3.87 out of 4.00 
	Relevant Coursework, Licensures and Certifications: 
Ethics in Health care, and Stress Reduction and Relaxation. 

	Butler Community College 
	El Dorado, KS US 
	Associate Degree - 7/2003 
	101 Semester Hours 
	Major: Accounting 
	GPA: 3.61 out of 4.00 
	Relevant Coursework, Licensures and Certifications: 
Psychology, Sociology, Principles of Speech, Stress Management, Philosophy, Information Processing Systems, and Medical Terminology. 


JOB RELATED TRAINING	I have taken and passed the Certification course for the Health Benefits Advisor offered by the VA Employee Education System, November 2007. I have also taken and passed the course called Working the System on 12/16/2006 through the VA Employee Education System. I have also received a certificate of training for the Department of Veterans Affairs Suicide and Awareness Prevention on 02/14/2007. I have just recently taken and graduated from the Robert J Dole VAMC 2008 Facility LEAD Program (Personal Mastery, Technical Skills, Interpersonal Effectiveness, 
Systems Thinking, Customer Service, Creative Thinking, Flexibility and Adaptability, Organizational Stewardship) from March to September of 2008. On January 22, 2009, I received a certification for the Business Office Program Integrator (Level 1). I have achieved my Medical Codling Certification from US Career Institute, and passed with a 95% average. I am a coder with a CPC-A (Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice) standing, and am looking to gain a years experience in the work force to obtain my full credential status. I have applied to OHSU to obtain a Post-Graduate Certificate in Health Information Management; this will allow me to sit for the nationally recognized RHIA (Registered Heath Information Administrator) certificate when completed. I was accepted into the VA/CBO RCET program, for fiscal year 2010 and have traveled to perform peer-to-peer reviews of other VA Hospital's Revenue programs.


AFFILIATIONS	American Association of Professional Coders	Member
	Veterans of Foreign Wars Auxillary	Lifetime Member


REFERENCES	Deborah Barker	Department of Veterans Affairs	Financial Services Management Supervisor
	Phone Number:	316-685-2221 ext. 53250
	Reference Type:	Professional

	Betty Price	Department of Veterans Affairs	Accounts Receivable Supervisor
	Phone Number:	316-685-2221 ext. 57020
	Reference Type:	Professional


ADDITIONAL INFORMATION	I have taken courses through the VA system and on the outside in Microsoft WORD, EXCEL, ACCESS, and Power Point. I type 60-65 WPM. 10-Key; 320 KSP. I have taken courses through the VA educational system in Communication and Customer Service.


----------

